# German DC controller



## ICEICEbaybee (Jan 28, 2017)

Is this a decent controller for the Warp 9?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-Motor-D...?hash=item48a820914dⓂ️m-Ey-mbwul3IlH4ZE2rDSXQ


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

ICEICEbaybee said:


> Is this a decent controller for the Warp 9?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-Motor-D...?hash=item48a820914dⓂ️m-Ey-mbwul3IlH4ZE2rDSXQ


From a quick look I'd say no. It looks too much like a Kelly. And 4 quadrant on a series motor? Don't think so.

Beware,

major


----------



## ICEICEbaybee (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks. Says it has capabilities for regenerating braking. I thought only AC motors were capable of such.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

ICEICEbaybee said:


> Says it has capabilities for regenerating braking. I thought only AC motors were capable of such.


A DC motor can run as a generator, but needs separate control of the field winding to do it properly, which means a separately excited (SepEx) motor instead of the very common series-wound motor.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

I don't know why anyone would think this is German. A quick Google image search finds several web pages showing the same image, which appears to be this:
Keya MMT-4Q-FB from Jinan Keya Electronic Co., Ltd


----------



## Electric Forklift Guy (Dec 13, 2012)

brian_ said:


> A DC motor can run as a generator, but needs separate control of the field winding to do it properly, which means a separately excited (SepEx) motor instead of the very common series-wound motor.



Series motors can regen too.


Regenerative Braking has been around a very long time. 





But the controller looks like its VERY overpriced , I wouldn't pay more than $300 for it.


----------

